# Forum More Stuff Owner Builders Forum  Owner Builder Video Series. Ep 2. Permits & the Owner Builder Course!

## Uncle Knackers

G'day Guys. 
My Beach Shack Reno is gaining momentum and in this video, Episode 2, we take a look at the tedious process of obtaining Permits and completing your Owner Builder Course. Check it out and let me know what you think. Here's the Link:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vI13AjH6gQw 
Cheers  :Smilie:

----------


## OBBob

Course? I thought you were in Victoria... is a course now required here too?

----------


## joynz

No need for a course here in Vic   Just a form and about $80 a few months ago.

----------


## OBBob

> No need for a course here in Vic   Just a form and about $80 a few months ago.

  OK .. vid says he's in NSW ... but profile says Elsternwick (maybe there is also an Elsterwick in NSW).  :Question:

----------


## justonething

Victorian trying to build in NSW perhaps. :Smilie:

----------


## ringtail

Notice how there is absolutely nothing at all in the OB course about actually doing the building work. The powers that be assume that OB's are just going to be " project managers" and that is all.  Probably explains why most OB projects are rubbish. 
Fortunatley in QLD, as a licenced carpenter I'm exempt from doing the course and rightly so as my licence covers me to build an entire house on stumps bar plumbing and electrical. Just pay the $345 and crack on. A joke but it lets me do things that are too tricky for a carpenter to do, like make a phone call to organise a plumber or make a phone call to tell the plasterer I'm ready for him. For these are tasks only a builder can do.  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Uncle Knackers

Hi guys. I should update my profile. I used to live in Elsternwick but now in NSW. I have to say that initially l thought the Owner Builder Course was a pain in the bum but it actually does alert you to administrative issues that you may not know about. Cheers

----------


## METRIX

> . The powers that be assume that OB's are just going to be " project managers" and that is all.  Probably explains why most OB projects are rubbish.

   :2thumbsup:

----------

